# Guess my age



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

A woman decided to have a face lift for her birthday. She spent £ 5000 and felt really good about the results. On her way home she stopped at a dress shop to look around. As she was leaving, she said to the sales clerk, ''I hope you don't mind me asking, but how old do you think I am?''
''About 35,''he replied.
''I'm actually 47,'' the woman said, feeling really happy.
After that she went into McDonald's for lunch and asked the order taker the same question.
He replied, ''Oh, you look about 29.''
''I am actually 47!'' she said, feeling great.
While standing at the bus stop she asked an old man the same question. He replied, ''I am 85 years old and my eyesight is going. But when I was young there was a sure way of telling a woman's age. If I put my hand up your skirt I will be able to tell your exact age.'' There was no one around, so the woman said, ''What the hell?'' and let him slip his hand up her skirt.
After feeling around for a while, the old man said, ''OK, You're 47.''
Stunned, the woman said, ''Thats amazing! How did you know that?''
The old man replied, ''I was behind you in line at McDonald's.''


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

There you are: Wisdom of the old people!!! Hahaha!


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## supermart (May 2, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

sill laughing now


----------



## audiGerFan (Sep 13, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol


----------

